# Vietnamese Blue Tree Frog



## chris354724 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi,

I got a vietnamese blue tree frog from www.888reptiles.com but i cannot see any care sheets for it. Can anyone let me know if they know of any good care sheets and info about their call as i dont know if they call as not heard it much. It is happy in its enclosure just now and feeding on small crickets. I have included pics so you can tell if it is indeed a vietnamese blue tree frog.


















Chris


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Good grief that certainly is blue .

Might just pay 888 a visit.

Check out Pollywogs website might have soem info on this or other Rhacophorid frogs.


----------



## chris354724 (Jul 6, 2008)

what is its latin name?


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

they nrequire pretty much the same as whites, I keep mine how I keep my whites:2thumb:


----------



## Reuben (May 21, 2009)

Hi! I noticed this thread and i am seriously thinking about purchasing a vietnamese blue tree frog from 888reptiles! and i really would like some help on how to keep them!
Thanks! reuben


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

They are kept the same as White's, so i've been told.

I was really after one of these a while ago


----------



## Jebusmt (Jul 6, 2010)

*Blue n white*

Hey, I own a blue and a white tree frog. I keep them both in the same viv, and feed them the same. Both are happy and well

Jeb


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

This thread is over two years old, they probably have their info now.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

manda88 said:


> This thread is over two years old, they probably have their info now.


 
Its great isnt it Manda where do these threads come from :lol2:
and is it my computer or is that picture huge :gasp:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

richie.b said:


> Its great isnt it Manda where do these threads come from :lol2:
> and is it my computer or is that picture huge :gasp:


Nope it's huge on mine too, I couldn't even be bothered to wait for it to load it was taking so long!


----------



## pellale123 (Oct 5, 2011)

Sorry to butt in for a sec, but i've set up a terrarium for a pair of american green tree frogs that i was gonna get. However i've now seen these Vietnamese Blue tree frogs and i'm pretty fixed on them  Can anyone tell me whether i can keep these frogs in the same enviroment as AGTF's need?

Thanks, Alex :2thumb:


----------



## Jebusmt (Jul 6, 2010)

pellale123 said:


> Sorry to butt in for a sec, but i've set up a terrarium for a pair of american green tree frogs that i was gonna get. However i've now seen these Vietnamese Blue tree frogs and i'm pretty fixed on them  Can anyone tell me whether i can keep these frogs in the same enviroment as AGTF's need?
> 
> Thanks, Alex :2thumb:


Hey, I had a white tree free and a blue tree frog in the same terrarium, which i passed onto my mate who also keeps them together. they are fine in the same environment :2thumb:


----------

